# Fun at the dentist office



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I was scheduled to go in and replace one of the station faucets during their lunch break, But it was very rusty and would not come off. So, after fooling with it for almost an hour I broke out the Dremel tool. While I was cutting away at the faucet patients started streaming in. I imagined them filling with dread sitting in the waiting room listening to my Dremel tool cutting away at this brass faucet loudly. I probably should've let out a panicked scream now and then. LOL


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> I was scheduled to go in and replace one of the station faucets during their lunch break, But it was very rusty and would not come off. So, after fooling with it for almost an hour I broke out the Dremel tool. While I was cutting away at the faucet patients started streaming in. I imagined them filling with dread sitting in the waiting room listening to my Dremel tool cutting away at this brass faucet loudly. I probably should've let out a panicked scream now and then. LOL


 






You should've walked through the waiting room holding the Dremmel in hand while saying loudly, "Call me anytime doc if you need anymore difficult teeth cut out."--------:laughing:


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Relate but unrelated, ... I wonder what the patients in the dental office in Akron thought yesterday when I used an auger on the w/c,..... maybe they thought it was the slow and loud.. hand cranker tooth yanker :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

O.C. plumberman said:


> Relate but unrelated, ... I wonder what the patients in the dental office in Akron thought yesterday when I used an auger on the w/c,..... maybe they thought it was the slow and loud.. hand cranker tooth yanker :whistling2:


Had fun in a bar many moons ago... the mens room had those old fashion cloth towel roller set up. The metal housing was cocksided and jamming the towel, so I gave it a few heavy wacks here and there and got it centered and working.. when I left the restroom, bar partons gave me a wide eye looks as I didn't know how loud I was wacking it in center..


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

So you were whacking it pretty loud in the bar men's room?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> So you were whacking it pretty loud in the bar men's room?


Wouldn't know, I'm deaf.


----------

